# Help converting to widowhood



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm currently using the standard nest fronts and want to switch over to the widowhood fronts instead, but I'm having a problem finding the size I need. My nest boxs are 25 inches wide and 13 inches high. I'm having trouble finding the widowhoods fronts that will fit these sizes online. I wanted to know if I can cut the widowhood fronts down in size and if someone has already tried how did it go? Are are these sizes available and what site can i order them from? thanks again


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

these could be made to work. would leave a 1/2 gab around the edges. 

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/128.html


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

I just checked Jedds Pigeon supplies, they have a 25 x 13 1/2 .. Call they.


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

I just saw that right now. I checked out most of these sites and I guess i missed it. The color fades into that background so its hard to see that option, But thanks for your help guys.

Question officially answered!!!!!!!!


----------

